# Glass drilling in Burlington



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone know anyone who can nd is good at drilling tanks out this way? It might be an oddball job, it's a very small tank...


----------



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

i can drill tanks as long as you know bottom glass if thats what ur drilling isnt tempered i can do 2" holes


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks! He knows it's not tempered but I believe he was looking at smaller holes...it's only an 8g tank...


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

bigdannydiesel said:


> i can drill tanks as long as you know bottom glass if thats what ur drilling isnt tempered i can do 2" holes


How much do you charge per hole?
thanks


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My buddy bought a drill bit on our visit to MOPS tonight and is going to give it a shot himself. I will post results


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

let me know how that goes and I might be knocking on your door do do a hole or two.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, ok 



Sunstar said:


> let me know how that goes and I might be knocking on your door do do a hole or two.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just spent several minutes looking at tanks thinking... what would I drill...


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I just spent several minutes looking at tanks thinking... what would I drill...


Your tanks already drilled


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My friend got brave and got the bit from MOPS and did it himself. It was so nerve racking for him that I suspect he would charge at LEAST a case of beer to do it for someone else


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Aye, but I have LOTS of tanks :3


----------

